# Pics from my grandson's layout



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*"Great Eastern RailLink"*
A 'roughly' transition period._

He likes the coal & cinder look, but he loves transition diesels, especially the F7's.
Most of his stuff is NYC, Pennsy, NH, and GN.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Very nice work....is that a Tichy coaling tower?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

shaygetz said:


> Very nice work....is that a Tichy coaling tower?


Yep, it is.
And it was a bear to assemble. Some of the instructions are vague.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

Looks good! My coaling tower is a walthers and that thing took forever to get done. I still have a ladder and a platform that I need to build and install but that’s gonna wait for another time. Took me the better part of a month to paint it and put it together


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

Outstanding detail!


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Pic #2 -- real. Pic #1 - not sure.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Just replace the not that obvious anyway back wall in shot #2 above. And few would think it wasn't a real train pic...


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

The insulators on that phone pole...


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Coal yard*_
His layout is much bigger than mine.
My coal delivery yard is a fifth of this size.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_He must've used window light for this.







_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*He borrowed some of my backdrop*
(and my RivetCounter [CSX] GEVo)._


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Morganville Dispatch*
Warehouse Warden._

My grandson's Athearn CN GP40-2L strolls through the _Juswait Warehouse District _collecting strays.
His locomotive roster is an all-inclusive, all-era mixed bag... diesel, steam, multi-road, and all nice.








His layout dwarfs mine, but it's only 40% complete. It may never get beyond that. He's a perfectionist and keeps changing things midstream.
He is however, very pragmatic... e.g., 90% of his rolling stock is Accurail.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Moonlighting*_


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Cool shot.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*MTH Berk*_


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

My favorite Locomotive, converted it to DCC with sound. I also have an old Rivarossi NKP berk, but not yet DCC.


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

I have two Rivarossi Berks, one is OK, the other doesn't appear to ever been used, but the weight/frame had zamac cancer, still noodling through how to replace it.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Old Athearn Pennsys*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Rapido CN GMD1*
Series 1000 black/orange variation... circa 1958.
(early pre-order edition)._


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Catch the light*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*The only totally finished section on his layout*_


----------



## Bigfoot21075 (Aug 7, 2021)

LateStarter said:


> _*Coal yard*_
> His layout is much bigger than mine.
> My coal delivery yard is a fifth of this size.
> View attachment 561737


THAT is a WHOLE new level for detail. :O


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like that apple didn't fall far from the tree.  

Magic


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*BLI N&W Mallet*
Was cheap...
Used, not running, rejuvenated by Bernie._


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Grandson's layout*.
Reducing signal light brightness.
_
Bernie reduced the voltage from 12v to 4, with 80ohm/10w resistors.
Not cheap per light, (~$4/$5 each) but it's much more realistic.
He's working on a 'gang patch' to economize... whatever that is.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

You can find 3.3 v power supplies (common voltage on a PC power supply). You could try Jameco and look at their mean well power supplies, for example a 3.3 v 6 amp PS is less than $11, a 4 v PS is around $50. If those are LED's then get an LED dimmer that has a PWM output and adjust the brightness that way.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Kato*_


----------



## Akoustic (May 6, 2019)

I use these to get 3v to my holiday lights.










Mini360 3A DC Voltage Step Down Power Converter Buck Module
$2.13 a pair free ship


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*A nice pair of RivetCounters*
40-Dash-2's_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Superb photography.

Buddy of mine trained on those SD40-2's. He is quite nostalgic for them, especially in ATSF.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Chops said:


> Superb photography.
> 
> Buddy of mine trained on those SD40-2's. He is quite nostalgic for them, especially in ATSF.


I guess we will get no more.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Chops said:


> Superb photography.


Maybe... but you can hold the kudos. He was also fond or posting other people's photos and implying (or even outright claiming) that it was his work.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Who knows who took those photos….


----------

